# schlumberger safety course



## shadymagdy (31 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/18246699/Schlumberger - QHSE Manual.pdf


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## agharieb (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً و بارك الله فيك


----------



## shadymagdy (14 فبراير 2011)

you welcome all engineers

you welcome

allah y5alik

allah y5lik y man

you welcome all


----------



## amir4179 (15 فبراير 2011)

خالص الشكر أخى الكريم
ملاحظة : مؤلف هذا الدليل الهام شخص عربى اسمه م. حمدى سالم


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (15 فبراير 2011)

thank you very much my friend


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## belkacem2 (10 مارس 2011)

FOR THER SECESS OF THIS SITE §Ti want to thank every one who is making great effot


----------



## krazios (11 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (11 مارس 2011)

زاك الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا


----------



## شبكشي (14 مارس 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## chemist555 (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بوحصة (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## shadymagdy (19 مارس 2011)

you welcome shbikshi


----------



## fraidi (20 مارس 2011)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## shadymagdy (21 مارس 2011)

you welcome chemist


----------



## shadymagdy (21 مارس 2011)

you welcome bo 7esa


----------



## shadymagdy (22 مارس 2011)

you welcome fraidi


----------



## shadymagdy (24 مارس 2011)

you welcome alll


----------



## shadymagdy (10 أبريل 2011)

thanks all for download and reply


----------



## mohamedsous (11 أبريل 2011)

في مشكله في التحميل مش عارف دي عندي انا بس ولا ايه بالظبط ممكن تتكرم علينا وترفع الملف علي موقع تاني ونكون شاكرين


----------



## shadymagdy (12 أبريل 2011)

dos 3la slow download w nazl al file


----------



## عمروصلاح (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه على جهدك الاكثر من رائع


----------



## shadymagdy (13 أبريل 2011)

allah y5lik


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (13 أبريل 2011)

ممكن نحمل الملف علي موقع اخر مثل الميديافير


----------



## shadymagdy (13 أبريل 2011)

da a7san 7aga dos 3la slow download w nazel


----------



## shadymagdy (8 مايو 2011)

thanks all for reply


----------

